# Substituting Safflower Oil for Canola Oil in Muffins...



## sarah-girl1117 (Sep 16, 2007)

I have no idea if it will work, but we are out of canola oil, and I am doing some emotional baking, which means I am NOT in a state to leave the house....would it work?


Thanks!!! hehe


----------



## GB (Sep 16, 2007)

Yes it should work.


----------



## sarah-girl1117 (Sep 16, 2007)

thank you soo much


----------



## GB (Sep 16, 2007)

You're welcome


----------



## jpmcgrew (Sep 16, 2007)

Yep!It will work just fine.


----------

